# Goose Floaters in the Ducks Deeks



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

*How many goose floaters do you use in your duck spread?*​
Zero37.14%6 or less2150.00%7-121228.57%12-2424.76%25-3649.52%more than 3600.00%


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Looking to get some Candian floaters this year for duck hunting, around 36-48 of them. But I am wondering which way to go with them. There are of course your low quakity and low price (lower) and there are your expensive very realistic (bigfoot) floaters. Just wondering if anyone with experience out there has any input for me.

I understand that you get what you pay for, but at $200 a dozen is it worth it for the ducks or can a guy get away with numbers and lower quality?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I use as many as I can handle, usually 2-3 doz. Then use about 6-12 mallard decoys. Most guys do it the opposite way with a lot of duck decoys and a few goose decoys. In my experience you'll shoot more ducks with a lot of goose decoys and fewer duck decoys.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We usually go with about 2 doz. or so duck floaters and around 6-12 geese floaters on water. Unless we are hunting out off an island....then we will usually put out about 1 doz. ducks in the water and around 4 doz. geese (1 doz floaters in the water and 3 doz shells on the island). Seemz to work good around here!!! :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

For pot hole hunting I run 3-6 in the water and 3-6 on the shore. I set them off about 30 yards from my water spread. This may be small for a big water spread, but it has worked very well.


----------



## BJH (Apr 9, 2004)

Potholes, 3-6
Big Water the more the better.
Fields, the more the better.
Here in Illinois I put out 200-300 Duck & 100-150 Goose Floaters.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

BJH where in west central do you hunt? I hunt Stump Lake area on the Illinois River. We usually only put out a dozen or so floaters just on the outside edge of the duck spread, on the upwind side.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have 38 BF floaters. They made all the difference in the world when I lived in Alaska. Last fall I never used them except when the snow fell to mimick resting geese. However I think this season I will have plenty of opportunities to use them with my normal field duck goose spread. The added movement of them helps out with a spread's realism.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I dunno where you guys are hunting in Illinois, but down here in southern illinios a hundred decoys is over kill unless you're field hunting. We prolly only bring six dozen in all goose and duck.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i use only seven because that is all i have. seem to bring the ducks in better but i really havent had much success with geese over water. maybe i need more.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i too think i need to get some more goose floaters for my duck spread, i never understood it at first. i figured if your duck hunting use duck dekes, if your goose hunting use goose dekes, if your hunting both, use both. but then i put a half dozen goose dekes to the side of my duck spread on a little pot hole one morning and to my suprise it worked. it worked so well in fact that i had to move where i was hideing because the ducks were trying to land in with the goose dekes instead of my much larger duck spread. im a believer now.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

IMO G&H are the way to go, about 2-3 doz :2cents:


----------

